# Tequisquiapan, anyone live in Tequisquiapan?



## CAchicana (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I used to write more often a few years ago, now I realize its 1-2 years from our planned 1) long vacation or 2) big move to Mexico. We have seriously been looking at Tequis. Wonder if anyone has any insites on lifestyle, best way to find home (rental at first, plan to buy). I am wondering about the lifestyle there. I know its about 50,000 population. I have been there once and loved the general energy. I hear its quiet m-th and gets lively weekends? I like the quiet and nice town feel, the easy access to Mexico City, Queretaro, San Miguel de Allende, wonder what beaches you go to. We love the beach! Is it easy to find nearby pool to do laps? Are homes actually $100.000 -160 USD for 2-3 bedroom? What can we expect? Is it smarter to buy land and build? Thanks for any information that will help us plan the move. I realize we need to plan another trip there soon. Leticia (CAchicana ---- we are from Bay Area, California)


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I lived in Queretaro for about 4 years and visited Tequis every now and then. I'll give you might two cents in hopes that this will get you started. Tequis is fairly calm during most days on the weekend there are a lot of people from Queretaro they head there for the weekend. I heard its a good destination for couples so that's why it's popular on the weekends. 

With regards to the beach I would say that's a bit though. Driving from Queretaro to Guadalajara took me about 4 hours on the toll roads which would leave you about another 3 hours more to get to Puerto Vallarta. You may want to consider Lago de Chapala just south of Guadalajara as there large expat community there and it would make the drive to the beach a lot close. But you may just like staying by the Lake in order to avoid the drive. 

If you would like to look online for houses to rent I would recommend https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/, and https://www.segundamano.mx/. However, I've found that a lot of places to rent just put up signs outside the houses and rarely list anything online. Oh I almost forgot you should also check here for online listening https://www.clasificadoscontacto.com/queretaro-b500-en.html as these is exclusive to the state of Queretaro which includes Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, and Tequis too. Hope this helps.


----------



## curlyMarcia (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi, I saw nice houses for rent from 250-500 per month, but there are cheaper options. I wouldn't buy a home before living there at least one year. But if you do, I do not advise for buiding as it will often be delay and expensier than the original budget.


----------

